# Who's that pokemon?



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

It's Chansey!!










Notice the resemblance haha 



















Finally got an axolotl. I still need to wait til month for me to get a properly gendered partner. For now he'll do. It is a male, right? @[email protected]


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks more like Wooper, the axolotl Pokémon 

I love axolotls! Yours has a beautiful colour!


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

He's really cool looking!
What are you going to name him? (I think he looks like a Steve)


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Draenog, my thoughts exactly! Although I do see the semblance in Chansey too. This post made my day, I'm a huge Pokemon fan. ^_^


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Gee i feel so old now, have not heard of wooper. When pokemon was big here, i only knew the original 150 from the first season lol

I'm thinking more on the lines of Powhattan or Napoleon for a name haha! This is gonna be hard for me as majority of my pets have female names


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

It's okay Tounge Flicker, I only know up to 250 and after that I have no idea what anyone's talking about, lol! Wooper is from the silver/gold/crystal version which came right after the original games. =]


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Aether said:


> It's okay Tounge Flicker, I only know up to 250 and after that I have no idea what anyone's talking about, lol! Wooper is from the silver/gold/crystal version which came right after the original games. =]


Gameboy color games?! Talking about it now makes it sound sooo primordial lol


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeeeeah...I loved my gameboy color though!! Back when you could still put AA batteries into handheld consoles to make them work, lol!! Also...no back lit screens...


----------



## Shady (Feb 8, 2014)

I still have my gameboy color, the special pokemon edition lol.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

I love the names you picked out ! I always suggest 'Steve' whenever someone is thinking about naming someone or something. 
(Thank goodness my niece's mom didn't listen to me! )

It's getting a little bit silly lately, maybe the new pokemon games are just coming out too fast or something, most of the new Pokemon just aren't very.. Original? 
I guess there's only so many names and weird animal combines they can think of! But I still really enjoy the games, I love my Pikachu in the newest one .. I named him Steve. :mrgreen:

- Sarah


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Axolotls do look somewhat like a dragon. Any human names related to a dragon?


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Draco is Latin for dragon. Also the name of Draco Malfoy from Harry Potter, haha.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

I love pokemon  I totally see whooper and chansey


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> Gee i feel so old now, have not heard of wooper. When pokemon was big here, i only knew the original 150 from the first season lol
> 
> I'm thinking more on the lines of Powhattan or Napoleon for a name haha! This is gonna be hard for me as majority of my pets have female names


I don't even know anything about Pokémon (never found it interesting), I just know a couple of them because they look cute and whooper is one of them :lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I recently googled whooper and i find him weird. Reminds me of Olaf from the disney movie, Frozen LOL


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

That is a cool guy you have there, Tongue_Flicker! Olaf is weird and I named it to my hedgehog coz he's weird too.

Why don't you try to name him after the characters of the movie Eragon? It's a dragon movie and I think the names there are quite cool. GALBATORIX is a cool name.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

miyonette22 said:


> That is a cool guy you have there, Tongue_Flicker! Olaf is weird and I named it to my hedgehog coz he's weird too.
> 
> Why don't you try to name him after the characters of the movie Eragon? It's a dragon movie and I think the names there are quite cool. GALBATORIX is a cool name.


I haven't seen that movie yet. (I know, lame. My bad lol)

Why're axolotls expensive in the Ph? They cost like $5 worth in Bahrain, unfortunately they won't survive an international flight haha.

I'm eyeing on getting a cloud rat. They're an uprising new exotic pet in the US Hopefully my snake dealer can get a legal permit for me to own one


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooh! Love his color!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

XD Freaking awesome~ 
Though I think it looks more like Wooper or Mudkip or, with a stretch, maybe Audino? XD

I'm still playing the games but the newer ones I'm not as familiar with as Kanto-Hoenn. Unova and Sinnoh really confuse me. X___X Luckily Kalos isn't as bad. XD;

Also, the Eragon movie really sucked compared to the book. >__< Don't watch it. Read the books instead though it's not as good as Lord of the Rings. Actually, the Eragon movie made me love LOTR more than I did before. XD


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Eragon did suck. The story in the book is much better. No wonder the story wasn't finished. I just thought the names are somewhat useful in naming. Hihi...


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

The names are definitely nice. XD I personally liked the Scandinavian-ish names; kinda fancy yet cool, you know?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up to the movie! Lol

Will name him Powhattan or Napoleon or Olaf haha!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Ooooh Olaf would be awesome!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, but Olaf just reminds me of Count Olaf from a Series of Unfortunate Events. o__O


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

>:3 Exactly! I gotta admit I liked Tim Carrey's portrayal of him. :lol: 
Still need volume 13 too as a side note.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Me too! Jim Carrey was kind of perfect for that role.

Side, side note. The only two of the series that I own are the first and last book. xD The last one is really good, albeit it does leave a lot of questions unanswered.


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

He kinda really was!  I just wished they made more.  

Ooooooooh!!!!!! *flails arms* I really gotta get it! And I'm not surprised about the unanswered questions; sounds just like Lemony Snicket. XD I actually want to reread it now. @[email protected]

Anyway, back to subject, I vote Olaf!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Ha! Just introduced my 4yo to the first episode of Pokemon on Netflix last night..


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hlsiefken, that's parenting done RIGHT!


----------



## Shady (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm so glad they put that on NEtflix. Now if they would just put Pookemon The First Movie up, that would be great.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Altearithe said:


> He kinda really was!  I just wished they made more.
> 
> Ooooooooh!!!!!! *flails arms* I really gotta get it! And I'm not surprised about the unanswered questions; sounds just like Lemony Snicket. XD I actually want to reread it now. @[email protected]
> 
> Anyway, back to subject, I vote Olaf!


Lemony snicket sounds like a great name


----------

